# It's cold here!!!



## steamboat1 (Nov 19, 2011)

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/57992/alaska-brutal-cold-reaches-his.asp

Alaska's Brutal Cold Reaches Historical Status

Frigid temperatures are not uncommon in Alaska this time of year, but the brutal cold currently gripping Fairbanks has reached a historical status.

This morning marked the fifth consecutive day that temperatures dipped to or past 35 below zero in Fairbanks.

Never before since record-keeping began in 1904 has Fairbanks endured such a streak so early in the winter season. The previous record was only two consecutive days in 1989.

The coldest morning so far this month in Fairbanks was Thursday with a low of 41 below zero.

The last time Fairbanks recorded a November temperature reading of 40 below zero or colder was back in 1994.

It is not just the overnights that have been brutally cold, but also the daytime hours.

High temperatures during the last three days were held to 20 below zero or colder, a streak that for this time of year ties the record from 1989.

The high of 21 below zero on Friday was itself record-breaking, marking the day's coldest high temperature ever registered. The previous record was 19 below zero from 1969.

Six hours of sunlight proved to be not enough to significantly warm temperatures, according to AccuWeather.com Meteorologist Bill Deger.

The Arctic becomes a breeding ground for cold air this time of year. Without significant sunlight to warm the region, constant heat loss takes place.

A high of 9 above zero and a low of 8 below zero is more common in Fairbanks this time of year.

As AccuWeather.com Senior Meteorologist Dave Samuhel alluded to last weekend when he warned of the impending cold, an arctic dome of high pressure was responsible for the historically frigid temperatures.

That high is now invading the Upper Midwest, but the cold has yet to release its grip from Alaska.

Temperatures will remain subzero in Fairbanks through next week with the cold set to worsen across western Alaska in the upcoming few days.


----------



## billski (Nov 22, 2011)

That's a bit much.  Hard to get much snow out of that.


----------

